# Outlook 2003 minimised to tray on startup?



## Jay_one (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know a way to get Mircosoft Outlook 2003 to start when windows loads, but minimised in the system tray?

I read someone elses post, but this doesn't seem to work.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showpost.php?p=211983&postcount=4

:4-dontkno


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Here's a simple solution.

You could also download Attachment Options, which has the minimize to tray option built in.


----------



## Jay_one (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi thanks, but the real problem is that i want outlook to start with windows, and then to automatically minimie to the system tray.

any suggestions?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Get the dl I linked to, and then add a shortut to outlook to your startup folder.

Voila!


----------



## Jay_one (Mar 16, 2005)

The attachment options dont seem to do anything, and outlook still starts up visible


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

To start outlook minimized, right click on the outlook shortcut under Start->Programs->Start Up and select Properties. Set the Run value (a pull-down) to Minimized.

Also, under the property sheet for Attachment Options (Tools->Options->Attachment Options tab), check the box Minimize to SYstem Tray (or something like that).


----------



## Jay_one (Mar 16, 2005)

Cheers! all good now. Except that attachment options must be the wrong version. Its called attachment security or something like that and it only has two list boxes with security for level one and two.


----------

